# Leo - Bell Albino check ?



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Right folks,

first up is a pic of the little 'bent tailed' hatchling I got about 10 days ago... 
He's taken some hand fed mealies and seems to be hanging in there despite being absolutely tiny still (check the watch next to him !) My question is, is he snow ? I think yes as I cannot see any yellow, but this may be to being underdeveloped...?










The next two were the next clutch that came from same parents Bell Albino Super Hypo and (believed) normal Bell Albino. 
These have hatched fine and are lovely chunky babes, one is a normal Bell but wanted to check on the yellow 'spotted' one. I love the look of this and am I right in thinking it could become a Bell Super Hypo like dad ?




















Dad is quite yellowy for a 'Sunglow' so may he be the snow carrier ? God only knows! :lol2:


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

quite possible he turns s/hypo like dad or just be a very pretty aberrant bell tang albino .the bent tail probs just pale because of being underdeveloped: victory:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Cheers Suez - were you waiting for that post !! 

:lol2::gasp:


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

Big Red One said:


> Cheers Suez - were you waiting for that post !!
> 
> :lol2::gasp:


yea yea yea :lol2:


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

that first hatchling(bent tail) looks like a mack snow bell to me. Hence the lack of colour. I have 2 baby mack snow bells and they both look like yours.
As you noted normal bells dont look a million miles away from a sunglow.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd say mack snow bell too


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

At first glance I would say mack snow bell too but on a second look it looks like its nose is yellow?

They are very nice all the same


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

i'm still going with non mac i see too much colour in hind legs and nose to be mac.: victory:


----------

